# Halfords, HYCOTE and other dedicated can paints - opinions



## krs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi chaps!

I've just started a little research in a car painting as I want to paint my motorbike. I want to do it myself and cost effectively and noticed that Halfords has a wide range of colours dedicated to specified models, check it out: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165505_langId_-1

I am into BMW Sparkling Graphite

I wonder who's the producer, I wouldn't be surprised if that was HYCOTE .

These paints are high rated by customers, but did any of you used those and would recommend? Or would you recommend something different? (only spray cans, I haven't got the air compressor and tools)

Cheers!:buffer::buffer:


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Find a local paint specialist shop, they will be more than happy to mix you an aerosol of any colour you like.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I havent seen HYCOTE paints for a while. I remember Halfords own sprays used to be in a very similar tin, wouldnt be surprised if they were produced for Halfords by Hycote back then. 
Always had good results with them.


----------

